# GPS tracking unit



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Well after my dogs decided to go on an adventure and got lock up for the night made me think how nice it would b to b able to look up where they are online and go get them.... i tried a search online and got a million results. So i was wondering if anybody know where i can get some stuff to get a system, also if i could use it on a car that would b sweet lol. now i know this isnt going to happen for 20$ but im not looking to spend a crap load.
I saw those pet tags where if somebody gets them they scan it and have my dogs info... i dont like that because if they venture out to the country that doesnt help much lol


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

GPS transmitters are rather bulky, and monitoring is about $8 per day. A better approach might be a radio tracking collar like game and fish uses to track animals with those handheld antennas. For an idea of the current size, look on the big trucks on the freeway for a "Radome" mounted on their mirror or roof. I dont think fido would appreciate hauling that around, but the weight in itself might keep him closer to home


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> ...the weight in itself might keep him closer to home


So will a boat anchor or an old sat receiver with an eye bolt in it. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You could get the dog a cell phone with a GPS in it. People use them to track their kids. At least with a dog, you wouldn't have to worry about him/her using all of your minutes or sexting.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

just put the cell phone in somethign the dog will eat, like a sausage or in my case a pillow...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jdogg said:


> Well after my dogs decided to go on an adventure and got lock up for the night made me think how nice it would b to b able to look up where they are online and go get them.... i tried a search online and got a million results. So i was wondering if anybody know where i can get some stuff to get a system, also if i could use it on a car that would b sweet lol. now i know this isnt going to happen for 20$ but im not looking to spend a crap load.
> I saw those pet tags where if somebody gets them they scan it and have my dogs info... i dont like that because if they venture out to the country that doesnt help much lol


There isn't really a cheap solution; however there are a couple of units from Garmin for $199.99 which includes national coverage and a 1 year subscription included, or $649 for a slimer collar unit with a 7 mile range (no service required):

You can see both here:
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=209


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Found something called RoamEO that looked like it would do the job, but it doesn't seem to be available any more.

Then there's this kind of gadget: http://www.amazon.com/AlwaysFind-Mini-Realtime-Tracking-Tracker/dp/B000YIXHGC

I wouldn't consider either to be very cheap and it would depend on the value of the dog I guess.

Also found: http://www.secureapet.com/ Purchase details on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Secure-Pet-GP..._1_cc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297055597&sr=1-2-catcorr

And: http://www.zoombak.com/products/universal/ Purchase details on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Zoombak-ZMBK3...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1297055597&sr=1-4

Both are around $100, small, lightweight, weatherproof and have monthly or annual monitoring fees.


----------

